# Eheim 2075 pro 3 leaking



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a Eheim Pro3 2075 that is leaking. It appears to be coming through the head unit. Any suggestions on if this could be fixed our worth fixing . Not sure if putting a new seal on would fix it.
Any ideas would be appreciated. 

Thanks , Chris


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Email eheim directly and ask them for a replacement head. It's a known issue with pro 3's built a couple years ago. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Email eheim directly and ask them for a replacement head. It's a known issue with pro 3's built a couple years ago.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


Thank you for the info O will give that a try.

Chris


----------

